# So , How many Overclockers we have in here ? huh... ?



## Power_user_EX (Oct 10, 2011)

As the title says.... If your an overclocker just leave ur comment here ....


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 10, 2011)

I am an overclocker, although I'm very much limited on the CPU with my H67 chipset and non-K processor, yet I can clock my 6870 way high above the reference clocks with a little voltage bump thanks to the Hawk design


----------

